# Apple Store: Altec Lansing inMotion Portable iPod Speakers



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Altec Lansing inMotion Portable iPod Speakers 

iPod owners rejoice!  

Also:

Adobe Creative Suite

Built for Mac OS X. Optimized for the G5.


----------



## RubberGorilla (Jul 31, 2003)

$150 US. I'll stick with my headphones and keep using my old Altecs at home.


----------



## Jazzboy (May 14, 2003)

For those of us who travel a lot, this looks like not such a bad deal, depending, of course, on how they sound. With these and the Belkin FM transmitter for the car, you can play your music anywhere and others can enjoy it too. No mention of a carrying case, but you could probably create your own out of an old brief case and some foam for shock resistance. I guess I'm just a sucker for small, well-designed technology ... like my 30-gig iPod!


----------

